# Knee wraps or triple ply sleeves?



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

As the tital days really, currently wear single sleeve just to keep joints warm on leg day, but want somthing to help add some more weight to lifts, so triple ply sleeves or knee wraps?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Anyone? Wanba order these strentgh shop half and half wraps or their triple ply sleeves tonight


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Wraps are better for lifting more, but sleeves are less of a hassle. I have the double and triple ply strengthshop ones, both work well. You can tell the difference between the two (so will be a major difference from your single ply). Not as good as wraps, but not far off, and far easier... there's a trade-off. Just IMO.

I find myself using SBD sleeves 90% of the time now, though I care far less about how much I'm lifting and am doing more oly stuff.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Ay go for triple ply in that case, wraps do seem hassle warping and taking off etc, easy to just pull a sleeve up


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wraps done correctly are far far far superior to sleeves, even the triple ply ones.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

That's the thing, I'm bodybuilding not powerlifting so I think sleeve may be better for me rather than wraps


----------

